
Top Open-Source Static Site Generators - TjWallas
http://www.staticgen.com/
======
ColinWright
Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7777852](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7777852)

------
tonteldoos
Thanks! Started looking for information on this earlier this weekend :)

